

Life Expectancy for U.S. Women Heading Down - kylehansen
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/03/life-expectancy-for-us-women-heading.html

======
tokenadult
The headline statement here is factually untrue. The few sources cited in this
blog post do not support the headline as it is phrased. Rather, the correct
phrasing would be "United States women no longer enjoy the rapid increases in
life expectancy at all ages still found in other countries."

Necessary context for this article can be found in an earlier Hacker News
comment

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5196734>

by another participant on an earlier article from the same blog:

> > It appears you've made some sort of resolution to publish and promote a
> blog entry per day in 2013. 40 entries in 41 days this year vs. 46 in all of
> 2012. You should reconsider - whatever your reasons were, I doubt they
> included a desire to develop a reputation for presenting topics that were
> sensationalized and thinly researched [1] produced with a pace that ensures
> discredited theories dont get reviewed.

[1] [http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/02/drug-companies-
stop-h...](http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/02/drug-companies-stop-hiding-
your-data.html%E3%80%80)

> Wow, nice spot and they have all been submitted to HN. I have never seen
> anyone's submission history be so hell bent on self promotion:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=techdog>

That was followed up by another set of comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5240084>

> I'm beginning to flag these posts.

I agree.

Here are links to better demographic information on recent health trends.
Girls born since 2000 in the developed world are more likely than not to reach
the age of 100, with boys likely to enjoy lifespans almost as long. The
article "The Biodemography of Human Ageing" by James Vaupel,

[http://www.demographic-
challenge.com/files/downloads/2eb51e2...](http://www.demographic-
challenge.com/files/downloads/2eb51e2860ef54d218ce5ce19abe6a59/dc_biodemography_of_human_ageing_nature_2010_vaupel.pdf)

originally published in the journal Nature in 2010, is a good current
reference on the subject. Vaupel is one of the leading scholars on the
demography of aging and how to adjust for time trends in life expectancy. His
striking finding is "Humans are living longer than ever before. In fact,
newborn children in high-income countries can expect to live to more than 100
years. Starting in the mid-1800s, human longevity has increased dramatically
and life expectancy is increasing by an average of six hours a day."

[http://www.prb.org/Journalists/Webcasts/2010/humanlongevity....](http://www.prb.org/Journalists/Webcasts/2010/humanlongevity.aspx)

A comparison of period life expectancy tables and cohort life expectancy
tables for men and women in Britain

[http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/lifetables/period-and-
cohort-l...](http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/lifetables/period-and-cohort-life-
expectancy-tables/2010-based/p-and-c-le.html)

helps make the picture more clear. ("Period life expectancy" is what is
usually reported for a whole country. But cohort life expectancy provides a
better estimate of future lifespans of young people today,

[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1963392_1963367,00.html)

and is still steadily on the rise around the world.) Life expectancy at age
40, at age 60, and at even higher ages is still rising throughout the
developed countries of the world.

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=longevity-w...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=longevity-
why-we-die-global-life-expectancy)

